# No bunnies but . . .



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Got this nice rooster while out today. The first wild ringneck I've ever taken. Beagles ran a couple rabbits, but while the cover seems very good and it being early in the season, we have not seen many rabbits so far. Seems like maybe last winter had knocked the population down a little bit.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

beautiful bird, I have also seen decline in rabbits. seems like no young rabbits all we have been running seem big and really run large. haven't even seen any in my subdivision where I always seen them .


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Bonus!


----------

